# What Class are you all shooting this year?



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

looks like it will be open A again for me


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

*class*

Moved up to Open C this year. looking forward to the ASA shoots.


----------



## dubois80cc (Oct 31, 2005)

*class*

.......OPEN B.......4 me.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Senior Pro


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

NCSUarcher said:


> Moved up to Open C this year. looking forward to the ASA shoots.


 Open C here too. Where you at in NC?


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*well we have a mixture of IBo and ASA here....*

IBO for me and I will be shooting in the MBR class again.

J


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll be shooting bowhunter again this year.


----------



## GeorgiaJAWS (Feb 11, 2004)

Open A:tongue: 

Can't shoot any IBOs this year or I would do MBO over there.....again


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

*class*

unlimited for me


----------



## goldtip2005 (Dec 13, 2005)

open class for me too !!!!!!


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Forever Open


----------



## arclite2 (May 4, 2005)

*class*

Shot bow novice last year moving to open c and can't wait


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

MSR again...


----------



## longbeard0309 (Nov 24, 2004)

Unlimited and MBR at least for this year


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Women's Open in ASA and Young Adult in NFAA..don't know about IBO yet though.... :embara:


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Im tired of coach I think this year it will be first class.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

open b/mbo


----------



## 3D Fanatic (Aug 17, 2005)

One more year in the YMR 15-17 class for me.


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

WVbowsmith said:


> IBO for me and I will be shooting in the MBR class again.
> 
> J


How long can your stabilizer be to shoot this class?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't think there is a limitation for MBR


----------



## x-ring sniper (Jan 26, 2005)

Semi-pro.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I will shoot MBO in the IBO. If I shoot any ASA events it will be in a pins class. I dont want to mess with my bow and my hunting setup is perfect for the ASA.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Limited class


----------



## wisconbow (Oct 31, 2005)

I had to decide on my application for the Badger Games last night....BH release. Guess my Merlin is staying home for that one.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

ASA open b
IBO mbo


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

1 more year of Bare Bow, then my tired eyes are going to FSL or FS......I cant even see the rings on a Vegas target, just the colors.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Senior Pro


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

IBO - MBO
OBA - Mens Release Moveable Sights


----------



## 3-d krazy (Jan 15, 2005)

MBR in IBO, Unlimited in ASA, this will be my first year to shoot any ASA, looking forward to it.


----------



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

Probably unlimited


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Either Unlimited or Open A.


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

IBO- MBR
ASA- Unlimited

Terry Jr.


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

Probably AHC in IBO. I can shoot in the MSR and SHC also. I will make that decision in a month or so.  I like to shoot pins but my eyes are getting really bad, might have to go to my scope so I can see what I am shooting at!!...:lol:


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*What Class?*

IBO and I'll be in the new SHC class!:thumbs_up  :RockOn: :rock-on: :whoo: :clap2:


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

teambringit1 said:


> How long can your stabilizer be to shoot this class?


mbr = 12" stab.

MBO for me.......


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

mbf finger guy for life:teeth:


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*class*

IBO- mbf
nfaa- amfsl


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Unlimited all of the way!


----------



## JMARLEY7 (Sep 23, 2004)

I see no stabilizer restrictions for MBR listed in the IBO rules. I am going by the rules listed in the back of the 2006 yearbook. I was thinking of shooying this class. If this is not the case please respond.

Thanks, joe


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

JMARLEY7 said:


> I see no stabilizer restrictions for MBR listed in the IBO rules. I am going by the rules listed in the back of the 2006 yearbook. I was thinking of shooying this class. If this is not the case please respond.
> 
> Thanks, joe


MBR class is the same setup as open, except you have to shoot non-movable fixed pins. You can shoot the long stabs, v-bars, glue in points, and short vanes. Approximate distance of 45 yards.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

AHC most likely I will tell you when I pay my entry fee at the indoors! :usa2:


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

Hunter class here cause i just started shooting 3-d last year! I want to keep my same setup for hunting cause i'm a hunter before i'm a 3-d shooter.:thumbs_up


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

fgpatton-ky said:


> Hunter class here cause i just started shooting 3-d last year! I can't afford all the scopes and new surelocks. I barely can afford arrows:thumbs_up


If that avatar is a picture of your wall, I doubt you can afford arrows! :usa2:


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

Semi Pro


----------



## topwatersc (Oct 18, 2004)

Open C


----------



## MathewsPro1 (Jan 1, 2006)

*ymr 13-14*

im still a young gun


----------



## rossarcher34 (Aug 23, 2005)

*class*

I will either shoot bow novice or young adult (15-17).


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

Hunter or Open B.


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Mbr


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

i shot hunter last year.i will be shooting open c or b havent made up my mind yet.


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

Open B and MBO here
Dan Gomez


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

I shoot MBR to get the added yardage without all the restrictions of fletch stabilizers. I shoot fixed pin and open is to competitive for my blood. Hunter class is to easy but probably is the most competitive class there is because of numbers and yardage.


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

MBO here


----------



## fredbear (Apr 18, 2005)

i'm gonna try mbo this year if nothing else i'll keep goldtip in business loosing and breaking arrows lol


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Super Senior, Master Bowhunter Class, maybe shoot the Senior Hunter Class a little, just want to shoot, will shoot more locals this year this in the past, have been shooting about 80 percent Nationals and that is going down some, gotta catch up with some old friends around the Central Ohio area.


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

Open B. 
Looks like its going to be a full class this year!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

heres the classes i will be shooting this year.
NFAA 3D Nationals- Freestyle
IB0----------------MBO
ASA---------------Open B ( maybe if i can get to one .)
local shoots--------Open 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 25, 2004)

Open C for me!


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

BOWHUNTER class here stay at the yellow stake""""


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

More then likely will be semi pro again.


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

*3-D class*

I am shooting hunter class, nothing fancy. My Parker, Ultra Rest, Truglo sight, and my Super Carbons. Heck of a good time.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> I don't think there is a limitation for MBR



That is correct. The only difference between MBR and MBO is that you have to use a fixed pin sight. Everything else can be the same.


----------

